# Cool pictures of Cigar Smoking in Movies



## Yellowfever (Jul 21, 2009)

I like this one. Takes torch lighter to a new level...


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

One character that definitely comes to mind is Hellboy. Didn't care for the first movie, second movie looked good but didn't see it. Hes always got a cigar in his mouth.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Cmon - scarface all the way!


----------



## CigarDetective (Jul 15, 2009)

joncaputo said:


> Cmon - scarface all the way!


"Say hello to my little friend!":gn


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

DSturg369 said:


>


Boondock Saints, I love that movie!


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

gjcab09 said:


>


Whose this guy? He looks like General Abe Lincoln to me!?! :laugh:


----------



## ncstogie (Oct 24, 2008)

MrMusicMan1 said:


> Whose this guy? He looks like General Abe Lincoln to me!?! :laugh:


 LOL :bounce:I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

My guess would be "Fail Safe," or "How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb"

Oh ... and Lincoln was never in the military


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

hmmmm i wonder who my favorite is?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Rodeo said:


> My guess would be "Fail Safe," or "How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb"
> 
> Oh ... and Lincoln was never in the military


"Dr.Strangelove or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb" :tu:tu


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

DSturg369 said:


>


Classic!


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

Rodeo said:


> My guess would be "Fail Safe," or "How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb"
> 
> Oh ... and Lincoln was never in the military


The movie was Dr. Strangelove or How etc. and the actor is Sterling Hayden if my memory is correct

sorry Rod, I did nt see your post above
that is still a great movie


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

dinoa2 said:


> that is still a great movie


One of the best! I've got to watch it every couple of years or so, it never loses a thing!


----------



## Neighbor (Aug 11, 2009)

*Clint is your winner . *


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

View attachment 47507


Here's the little freind.


----------



## dvielmancc (Dec 20, 2011)

Im going with "Hellboy".. it just looks natural while he smokes his stick.. like he's a pro. . . sweet.


----------



## PaulE (Nov 17, 2011)

Liam Neeson as Hannibal Smith in the A-Team movie.


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

Hugh Jackman as Wolverine....classic


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

A beautiful woman is made more so with a nice smoke. Behold the utterly fine Famke Janssen in Goldeneye.


----------



## dvielmancc (Dec 20, 2011)

PaulE said:


> Liam Neeson as Hannibal Smith in the A-Team movie.


Dude!


----------



## dvielmancc (Dec 20, 2011)

PaulE said:


> Liam Neeson as Hannibal Smith in the A-Team movie.


Dude! Red/Green Hulk...yeahhhhh!


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Paul Walker in Takers, Awesome Movie.


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

the original

rb


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

OK, it's not from a movie, but she *is *a movie star.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hermit said:


> OK, it's not from a movie, but she *is *a movie star.


+10 on that.


----------



## tysalem (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm surprised no one has thought of good old Tony!


----------

